# SICK Flexi Soft



## newmedia@sick (22 August 2012)

Hier im Forum sind wir auf einige Fragen bzgl. unserer Flexi Soft gestoßen. Daher würden wir gern auf unser Software-Tool *Flexi Soft Designer* hinweisen. Dieser ermöglicht eine fehlerfreie Konfiguration der Flexi Soft-Station in wenigen Schritten, mit minimalem Aufwand.

Ein anschauliches Video-Tutorial zum Flexi Soft Designer: 
https://www.mysick.com/saqqara/V0000498.SWF

Software und Dokumentationen:
https://www.mysick.com/eCat.aspx?go...erman&ProductID=31648&Category=Zubehoerfinder

Alles weitere rund um das Thema Maschinensicherheit auf www.sick-safetyplus.com, www.sick.de/facebook und natürlich www.sick.de/twitter


----------



## tschavo (10 Juni 2016)

Guten Tag,
wie kann ich einen Sicherheitskreis mit 4 berührungslos Sensoren von Typ RE11SAC, die in einem Flexi-loop-Strang ( 4 sicherheitsknoten) verbunden sind, in Logikeditor realisieren? was brauche ich eigentlich??? bitte dringend
Liebe Grüße
Tschavo


----------

